# some hay smellin' stuff



## retrofuzz (Oct 4, 2012)

picked up a £25 3g bit today,in an asda carrier bag corner melted shut the old familiar hay like scent,good hay mind..that slightly green stuff good for the'osses. dont know htf people dry & cure round here! 

bitve a creeper! im quite happy and sprited even after 3hrs sleep last night. (..the gf has just pointed out ive forgotten our dinner in the oven!(sorted)) our pal with the nice has finally just got back to us too!! shall i lay the law down and say yes gf we ARE gna get some nice too?! dont need tempting but whos with me?!


----------



## OGflorida420 (Oct 4, 2012)

either i'm really stoned or this post is all over the place, lol.


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 4, 2012)

OGflorida420 said:


> either i'm really stoned or this post is all over the place, lol.


it smelt like shit but im all over the place too b!  peas man


----------



## DeeTee (Oct 4, 2012)

Not sure I understand what it's all about.


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 5, 2012)

sorry peoples! - i was on a bit of a rant my bad  the whole buying weed thing is really starting to piss me off. i know the laws are shitty and mindless everywhere but over here its dire! when it was reclassified as a class b drug a while back it just all went to shit - maybe 'what are you smoking' is the wrong place to go further into that!

the smoke i was ranting about was a 3gram bag that i got for £25 ($40) - (it is usually £10 per gram here nowadays (or $16ish) ) i had to go meet this lad ive known for a while at the town skate park,dealt from a youth on a bmx - ideal (the bit of shop carrier bag was what it came in,burnt and melted at the end to seal it)

it turned out to be a good smoke but your $16 gram round here will 9 times out of 10 not be cured at all and some stuff was literally fresh last week! im ranting again.. ITS A JOKE!! 

the last decent oz i bought a while back was some amnesia £260 ($420) but it was awesome!

peas & glove


----------



## olbear (Oct 14, 2012)

Hay smell is a sure sign of bad curing.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Oct 14, 2012)

^ True story.


----------

